# "в ближайшее время" или "в ближайшем времени"?



## kra

Есть ли разница между фразами "в ближайшее время" и "в ближайшем времени"?


----------



## Maroseika

No difference, but the former is more frequent, while the latter sounds a bit obsolete.


----------



## tzzi

Yeah, both correct, but the first one is a bit more formal I'd say.


----------



## Philolog65

As a native speaker from Moscow, I would never say "в ближайшем времени". It's not about formality - if you do a "Google battle" between those two, the first one is 40 times as frequent as the second, but the main issue is *where *we find these examples. However, I saw "в ближайшем времени" in a text by Alexei Tolstoi, so it would be safe to say that it is an outdated or regional variant.


----------



## paroles123

Philolog65 said:


> As a native speaker from Moscow, I would never say "в ближайшем времени". It's not about formality - if you do a "Google battle" between those two, the first one is 40 times as frequent as the second, but the main issue is *where *we find these examples. However, I saw "в ближайшем времени" in a text by Alexei Tolstoi, so it would be safe to say that it is an outdated or regional variant.



I second that. This is the correct answer.


----------



## justAnote

I'm a Moscovite native speaker too and I would definitely use "В ближайшем времени" in the constructuction "В ближайшем времени в моих планах". 
Пример:
В ближайшем времени в моих планах:
1. побывать в Гималаях,
2. подняться на Эверест,
3. научиться левитировать. (<- this one is a joke of course 

Apart from that example I would much more frequently use "В ближайшее время" in almost every situation I can think of at the moment.


----------



## paroles123

justAnote said:


> I'm a Moscovite native speaker too and I would definitely use "В ближайшем времени" in the constructuction "В ближайшем времени в моих планах".
> Пример:
> В ближайшем времени в моих планах:
> 1. побывать в Гималаях,
> 2. подняться на Эверест,
> 3. научиться левитировать. (<- this one is a joke of course
> 
> Apart from that example I would much more frequently use "В ближайшее время" in almost every situation I can think of at the moment.



As a Moscovite and a native speaker myself and as a linguist, I would not use this construction. My suggestion for this context: в моих планах на ближайшее время...


----------



## morzh

paroles123 said:


> As a Moscovite and a native speaker myself and as a linguist, I would not use this construction. My suggestion for this context: в моих планах на ближайшее время...



As a non-Muscovite and also a non-linguist, I'd avoid "в поих планах" altogether in speech, favoring "я собираюсь" instead. 
Otherwise, I am for "в ближайшее время".


----------



## paroles123

morzh said:


> As a non-Muscovite and also a non-linguist, I'd avoid "в поих планах" altogether in speech, favoring "я собираюсь" instead.
> Otherwise, I am for "в ближайшее время".



"В моих планах" is fine, it's normal Russian. A good scholarly place to check (besides the non-scholarly Google, of course) is Национальный корпус русского языка http://www.ruscorpora.ru/search-main.html . You can search under "Слово или фраза", etc.


----------



## ahvalj

OK, since we started discussing geography, in SPB I hear only «в ближайшее время»; also «в моих планах» is possible but rather formal. Anyway, any of the variants being discussed is possible for a foreigner, so don't pay too much attention to this discussion.


----------



## morzh

Yes it is normal. But very formal. Not for live speech. For articles in newspapers, for formal speeches - maybe.



paroles123 said:


> A good scholarly place to check (besides the non-scholarly Google, of course) is Национальный корпус русского языка http://www.ruscorpora.ru/search-main.html . You can search under "Слово или фраза", etc.



I tried and was underimpressed. They use God know what from God know whom for their examples, and here is one of them right off the bat: (of all people they chose Dontsova as a paragon of Russia stylistics).

"Естественно, я могу купить себе новые, но потеренные ― подарок моего любовника, он может очень обидеться на меня, а в мои планы пока не входит расставание с этим мужчиной.              [Дарья Донцова. ]

The mistake in spelling of "потерянный" notwithstanding. (not sure if it is in the original or was mistyped when put in as an example. Do they even check their spelling?)


----------



## paroles123

ahvalj, you are absolutely right.

morzh, please read "Что такое корпус".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> "Естественно, я могу купить себе новые, но потеренные ― подарок моего любовника, он может очень обидеться на меня, а в мои планы пока не входит расставание с этим мужчиной.              [Дарья Донцова. ]
> 
> The mistake in spelling of "потерянный" notwithstanding. (not sure if it is in the original or was mistyped when put in as an example. Do they even check their spelling?)



Are you sure it was НКРЯ?

But anyway, this is not a collection of Russian stylistics, but just a "cross section" of Russian texts from various epochs.


----------



## morzh

Ну и как мне, нелингвисту, не собирающемуся проводить долгое исследование, пользуясь базой данных Корпуса, определить, считается ли употребление некоей конструкции подобающим в грамотной устной речи, или же ограниченным для определенных стилей?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Are you sure it was НКРЯ?




Well, this is where I went using the link Paroles123 provided, and put in the search for some phrase (forgot the exact one) containing "мои планы". There was this one. I also remember it said "омонимия не снята".


----------



## morzh

Страницы:     *1*
Дарья Донцова. Уха из золотой рыбки (2004)   [омонимия не снята] 

 Естественно, я могу купить себе новые, но потеренные ― подарок моего любовника, он может очень обидеться на меня, а в мои планы пока не входит расставание с этим мужчиной.              [Дарья Донцова. Уха из золотой рыбки (2004)]             [омонимия не снята]
--------



Yep, it is them.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Ну и как мне, нелингвисту, не собирающемуся проводить долгое исследование, пользуясь базой данных Корпуса, определить, считается ли употребление некоей конструкции подобающим в грамотной устной речи, или же ограниченным для определенных стилей?


Для этого можно попробовать воспользоваться фильтрами. Но вообще-то НКРЯ описывает устную речь только опосредованно - через литературные произведения, прессу, Интернет и т.д.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Для этого можно попробовать воспользоваться фильтрами. Но вообще-то НКРЯ описывает устную речь только опосредованно - через литературные произведения, прессу, Интернет и т.д.



Я как раз об этом. Малопригодный инструмент для разрешения подобного рода дискуссий.


----------

